# Ez lift hive cart



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

Looking for a cart one would use to grab a hive and set down on another clip pallet(filling in empty spots before you load em up to move them). Any reccomendations i see mann lake makes one but anyothers out there???


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

David of beebotanical.com makes one. I do not own one. Probably should. Looks like the boxes need cleats so the forks can lift under. Unfortunately that is not my case.

Jean-Marc


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

The one from Mann Lake will work on boxes with or without cleats. It has spring clips that fit inside the cut handholds. I have found it to be very handy when there is no help available to fill in blanks on pallets, and other sorting.The one drawback is there needs to be plenty of space between pallets to maneuver .


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

thanx for info, no cleats on my boxes and the space shouldn't be an issue


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

I have the mann lake lifters and one thing that we do is change the tires to the no-flat tires - seems the ones they come with are light duty and go flat or get driven over a pallet clip and go flat ... oh and the back board bar is too short - I added a 2x2 steel tube to the top of it - that way the lids don't bounce off on rough ground


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Funny,both of my original tires were flat last week so I put on a couple of no flats too.


----------



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

Can someone with the Mann Lake cart post some pictures of it? The images on line leave me ignorant of how those clips fit into the handholds and how it can work to permit picking up from either the first or second super. From how high up would it be able to pick up a hive? Some of my hives are on racks that sit about 18 inches from the ground...


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

The mann lake cart woked very well. Would be very simple duplicate nothin 2 em.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Here are several that are only slightly modified.
http://www.bushfarms.com/beescarts.htm

>Can someone with the Mann Lake cart post some pictures of it?

Not sure if this will help, but here are some pictures.
http://www.bushfarms.com/images/MannLake1.JPG

In this one you can see the clip protruding from the arms. It's spring loaded to push back into the arm as you slide it onto the box and pop into the handhold when it's on. I added the taller rack.

http://www.bushfarms.com/images/MannLakeDetail1.JPG

Since I run all mediums, and the height is set up for deeps, I also dropped the frame a little (raised the axle).


----------

